

BetterWorldBooks Recent Growth - Is Altruism a competative edge against Amazon? - netsp
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/betterworldbooks.com/

======
netsp
If anyone is interested in this topic, I expect comments pointing out that
Betterworldbooks.com are not on Amazon's radar. This may be growth, but it is
still a small piece of the large pie. That is true.

However, I still think it is an example demonstrating something. In many cases
(myself included), customers will probably prefer Amazon. After all, they
solve the online book buying problem pretty well. You can match them for
price, but can't really beat them unless you sell second hand. You probably
can't match their delivery times, reliability or efficiencies.

But a strong social good incentive is a possible point of difference.

